

The Truth about Aaron Swartz’s “Crime” - guan


======
kylemaxwell
I think you missed the URL

~~~
bcn
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5048820> or
[http://unhandled.com/2013/01/12/the-truth-about-aaron-
swartz...](http://unhandled.com/2013/01/12/the-truth-about-aaron-swartzs-
crime/)

